
Automated Pattern Libraries for Complex Web Design Projects - maratz
https://medium.com/creative-nights/automated-pattern-libraries-d4c89a113a27#.bn0a5dyro
======
maratz
Working with startups as well as corporate in-house teams, we’ve developed a
strategy to automate pattern libraries for even the most complex projects.
While there are many tools available, a tool alone does not guarantee success.
It also requires a cultural shift in design thinking. Curious to hear other
people’s experiences.

